# Dr Fone



## travelking (Jun 4, 2014)

Question for those who have used Dr Fone.

My wife has an iPhone registered to her computer. Can I recover her deleted whatapp messages using my computer? 
How long does it take to transfer messages to my computer if so.
Do I need upgraded paid version of dr Fone? 

Can I see call logs too


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

You can recover messages on your computer if have the password or touch ID for the phone. When you plug the phone in it will ask if you trust this computer and you have to say yes.

Once you have trusted a computer once, I don't think you need to do it again. If you don't have access to the password or touch id, you might need to find an opportunity to pick it up prior to the screen lock, plug it in to your computer, say ok to trust computer, than put it back... would be a quick operation. Then do the backup when you have more time. Or you could install Dr. Fone on hers and do a backup, get your info and then remove the program.

The trial version will show you all the data and allow you to review it and I believe it saves the Dr. Fone review file on your computer. If you want to actually export the messages to use in something else or transfer them to another phone, you need the real version. For seeing what is happening, free version should be fine.

It will take some time to run it, I think it took almost two hours, for 64gb iphone backup. I believe that if you stop in the middle you don't see anything.


----------



## re16 (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, if she has done previous backups on her computer, if you have Dr. Fone on her computer, you don't need her phone plugged in and you can look at any deleted items in each backup.

Using it on your computer with her phone will give you whatever deleted messages are currently still on stored on the phone.

Running it on multiple older backups would be ideal.


----------

